

Hacker Claims Airplanes Vulnerable - camlinke
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100784103#_gus

======
ignostic
To be more accurate, a hacker claims that airplanes WILL BE vulnerable.

I'm a little confused about how he claims to know this. Correct me if I'm
wrong, but he hasn't seen the system in development or explored its security
vulnerabilities.

> _"The problem with this is that the signals they are using are unencrypted
> and unauthenticated."_

How do we know that? The final product doesn't even exist yet.

